# mixed breed ?



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

i have a dwarf aurtuis but most pics i see of them they are black and white but mine is black and blue is this normal or is it a mixed breed( i have breed it in past)


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

no, i dont have a pics iam at my girlfriends house at there at my house .it has the same pattern but instead of white stripe it has a darker blue one


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

More likely its a different species. Melanochromis Vermivorous or Johanni. Try to get a pic.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

i was thinking that maybe it was a vermivorous too but maybe a mixed of a aurtus too not sure i bought it from a fish store that deals only in african cichlids so i thought it would be at less a full breed i get pic asap most likly on tue


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They will interbreed even if they are both sexes of both fish in a tank. The most dominant male will court all the females. But they are also several species in the hobby that look almost alike and pet stores aren't alway careful about identification.


----------



## davedudeman (Jun 25, 2007)

Could it possibly be a blue peacawk?
I can't say pea****************. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Sounds like maybe a Johanni to me...or vermivorus. Its hard to say without a picture though. Definitely doesn't sound like an Auratus, as they are black and white full grown.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG] heres pic hes usually darker but they just mated


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

The guy at store tells me that its because hes the only male in tank is this true


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

No thats not true. You have a Melanchromis Johanni, in my opinion.


----------



## davedudeman (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree with the above posters now that they've identified it as a Johanni.


----------

